# how to create a password reset disk



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

from win xp news
How to Create a Password Reset DiskWindows XP lets you create a reset disk so that, if you should forget your password, you'll be able to use the disk to reset the password. Otherwise, you might never be able to log onto the account again. To make the disk, you use the Forgotten Password Wizard. Here's how (the following assumes your computer is not a member of a domain): Click Start | Control Panel and double click User Accounts.Click the account name under which you're logged on.Under Related Tasks in the top box on the left, click Prevent a forgotten password.On the first page of the wizard, click Next.On the next page, choose the drive letter of the disk on which you want to create the reset disk (typically a.Enter your current password.Click Next.Click Finish.This places an encrypted copy of your password on the disk. Now if you forget the password, you can use your reset disk to start the Password Reset Wizard and create a new password. Remember that you'll need to create a new reset disk any time you change your password.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Excellent tool there Dai that should get used a bit..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have this boot disk which allows me to reset password for clients that have not taken the trouble to create the reset disk.  It should be in everyone's toolkit if they work with NT/2K/XP.

http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi John . i see four files here. What are needed for the floppy disk ?

bd030426.zip (1.4MB) - Bootdisk image, date 030426 
sc030426.zip (~750KB) - SCSI-drivers (030426) (only use newest drivers with newest bootdisk, this one works with bd030426) 
rawwrite2.zip (10K) - DOS Program to write floppy images. 
cd030426.zip (2MB) - Bootable CD image with same version


Is it the first one only ?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I didn't use the SCSI drivers, since I've retired all the SCSI around here. I have them, if I ever need them. The Bootable CD image is handy, since some laptops don't have floppies nowadays.  rawrite2.exe is the utility to write the floppy image to the floppy, since it's a Linux boot disk.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Merci ..


----------



## PsYk02 (Sep 6, 2003)

Ok lets say i have a caniving brother who wont let me into the system becuz its password protected and he lets me in when he feels like it cuold i possybly make myself a reset disk?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Who did you say is caniving who ? As well know that it is possible for him to use a bios password , then you are shot unless you know mhow to clear the jumpers..


----------



## PsYk02 (Sep 6, 2003)

my brother who locks me out


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

There are ways to all systems you just have to know them.


----------



## PsYk02 (Sep 6, 2003)

ok i have xp home edition... i wanna know how to get in pasy the password part.


----------



## PsYk02 (Sep 6, 2003)

what jumpers?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Look..Without being ignorant I can't help you because its not the right thing for me to do. I feel as though its morally incorrect therefore you should seek the advice you desire from someone else. If you had approached and said that you had been locked from your system then I would have emailed you some details but thats not the case.. Your search continues..


----------



## PsYk02 (Sep 6, 2003)

damn consciuosness, well ok lets start over on a new thread.


----------



## PsYk02 (Sep 6, 2003)

dude anyways im barely 14


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Not an age issue my friend.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

How to Bypass BIOS Passwords 
BIOS passwords can add an extra layer of security for desktop and laptop computers. They are used to either prevent a user from changing the BIOS settings or to prevent the PC from booting without a password. Unfortunately, BIOS passwords can also be a liability if a user forgets their password, or changes the password to intentionally lock out the corporate IT department. Sending the unit back to the manufacturer to have the BIOS reset can be expensive and is usually not covered in the warranty. Never fear, all is not lost. There are a few known backdoors and other tricks of the trade that can be used to bypass or reset the BIOS password on most systems. 
Home > Security > Password Security 




DISCLAIMER



This article is intended for IT Professionals and systems administrators with experience servicing computer hardware. It is not intended for home users, hackers, or computer thieves attempting to crack the password on a stolen PC. Please do not attempt any of these procedures if you are unfamiliar with computer hardware, and please use this information responsibly. LabMice.net is not responsible for the use or misuse of this material, including loss of data, damage to hardware, or personal injury. 



Before attempting to bypass the BIOS password on a computer, please take a minute to contact the hardware manufacturer support staff directly and ask for their recommended methods of bypassing the BIOS security. In the event the manufacturer cannot (or will not) help you, there are a number of methods that can be used to bypass or reset the BIOS password yourself. They include:

Using a manufacturers backdoor password to access the BIOS

Use password cracking software

Reset the CMOS using the jumpers or solder beads.

Removing the CMOS battery for at least 10 minutes 

Overloading the keyboard buffer 

Using a professional service 

Please remember that most BIOS passwords do not protect the hard drive, so if you need to recover the data, simply remove the hard drive and install it in an identical system, or configure it as a slave drive in an existing system. The exception to this are laptops, especially IBM Thinkpads, which silently lock the hard drive if the supervisor password is enabled. If the supervisor password is reset without resetting the and hard drive as well, you will be unable to access the data on the drive. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Backdoor passwords

Many BIOS manufacturers have provided backdoor passwords that can be used to access the BIOS setup in the event you have lost your password. These passwords are case sensitive, so you may wish to try a variety of combinations. Keep in mind that the key associated to "_" in the US keyboard corresponds to "?" in some European keyboards. Laptops typically have better BIOS security than desktop systems, and we are not aware of any backdoor passwords that will work with name brand laptops.

WARNING: Some BIOS configurations will lock you out of the system completely if you type in an incorrect password more than 3 times. Read your manufacturers documentation for the BIOS setting before you begin typing in passwords

Award BIOS backdoor passwords:

ALFAROME
ALLy
aLLy
aLLY
ALLY
aPAf
_award
AWARD_SW
AWARD?SW
AWARD SW
AWARD PW
AWKWARD
awkward BIOSTAR
CONCAT
CONDO
Condo
d8on
djonet
HLT
J64
J256
J262
j332
j322 KDD
Lkwpeter
LKWPETER
PINT
pint
SER
SKY_FOX
SYXZ
syxz
shift + syxz
TTPTHA
ZAAADA
ZBAAACA
ZJAAADC
01322222
589589
589721
595595
598598 

AMI BIOS backdoor passwords:

AMI
AAAMMMIII
BIOS
PASSWORD
HEWITT RAND
AMI?SW
AMI_SW
LKWPETER
A.M.I.
CONDO

PHOENIX BIOS backdoor passwords:

phoenix, PHOENIX, CMOS, BIOS

MISC. COMMON PASSWORDS

ALFAROME
BIOSTAR
biostar
biosstar
CMOS
cmos LKWPETER
lkwpeter
setup
SETUP
Syxz
Wodj 

OTHER BIOS PASSWORDS BY MANUFACTURER

Manufacturer Password 
VOBIS & IBM merlin 
Dell Dell 
Biostar Biostar 
Compaq Compaq 
Enox xo11nE 
Epox central 
Freetech Posterie 
IWill iwill 
Jetway spooml 
Packard Bell bell9 
QDI QDI 
Siemens SKY_FOX 
TMC BIGO 
Toshiba Toshiba 

TOSHIBA BIOS

Most Toshiba laptops and some desktop systems will bypass the BIOS password if the left shift key is held down during boot

IBM APTIVA BIOS

Press both mouse buttons repeatedly during the boot


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Password cracking software

The following software can be used to either crack or reset the BIOS on many chipsets. If your PC is locked with a BIOS administrator password that will not allow access to the floppy drive, these utilities may not work. Also, since these utilities do not come from the manufacturer, use them cautiously and at your own risk. 

Cmos password recovery tools 3.1 
!BIOS (get the how-to article) 
RemPass 
KILLCMOS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Using the Motherboard "Clear CMOS" Jumper or Dipswitch settings

Many motherboards feature a set of jumpers or dipswitches that will clear the CMOS and wipe all of the custom settings including BIOS passwords. The locations of these jumpers / dipswitches will vary depending on the motherboard manufacturer and ideally you should always refer to the motherboard or computer manufacturers documentation. If the documentation is unavailable, the jumpers/dipswitches can sometimes be found along the edge of the motherboard, next to the CMOS battery, or near the processor. Some manufacturers may label the jumper / dipswitch CLEAR - CLEAR CMOS - CLR - CLRPWD - PASSWD - PASSWORD - PWD. On laptop computers, the dipswitches are usually found under the keyboard or within a compartment at the bottom of the laptop. 
Please remember to unplug your PC and use a grounding strip before reaching into your PC and touching the motherboard. Once you locate and rest the jumper switches, turn the computer on and check if the password has been cleared. If it has, turn the computer off and return the jumpers or dipswitches to its original position.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Removing the CMOS Battery

The CMOS settings on most systems are buffered by a small battery that is attached to the motherboard. (It looks like a small watch battery). If you unplug the PC and remove the battery for 10-15 minutes, the CMOS may reset itself and the password should be blank. (Along with any other machine specific settings, so be sure you are familiar with manually reconfiguring the BIOS settings before you do this.) Some manufacturers backup the power to the CMOS chipset by using a capacitor, so if your first attempt fails, leave the battery out (with the system unplugged) for at least 24 hours. Some batteries are actually soldered onto the motherboard making this task more difficult. Unsoldering the battery incorrectly may damage your motherboard and other components, so please don't attempt this if you are inexperienced. Another option may be to remove the CMOS chip from the motherboard for a period of time. 
Note: Removing the battery to reset the CMOS will not work for all PC's, and almost all of the newer laptops store their BIOS passwords in a manner which does not require continuous power, so removing the CMOS battery may not work at all. IBM Thinkpad laptops lock the hard drive as well as the BIOS when the supervisor password is set. If you reset the BIOS password, but cannot reset the hard drive password, you may not be able to access the drive and it will remain locked, even if you place it in a new laptop. IBM Thinkpads have special jumper switches on the motherboard, and these should be used to reset the system.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Overloading the KeyBoard Buffer

On some older computer systems, you can force the CMOS to enter its setup screen on boot by overloading the keyboard buffer. This can be done by booting with the keyboard or mouse unattached to the systems, or on some systems by hitting the ESC key over 100 times in rapid succession.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jumping the Solder Beads on the CMOS

It is also possible to reset the CMOS by connecting or "jumping" specific solder beads on the chipset. There are too many chipsets to do a breakdown of which points to jump on individual chipsets, and the location of these solder beads can vary by manufacturer, so please check your computer and motherboard documentation for details. This technique is not recommended for the inexperienced and should be only be used as a "last ditch" effort.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Using a professional service

If the manufacturer of the laptop or desktop PC can't or won't reset the BIOS password, you still have the option of using a professional service. Password Crackers, Inc., offers a variety of services for desktop and laptop computers for between $100 and $400. For most of these services, you'll need to provide some type of legitimate proof of ownership. This may be difficult if you've acquired the computer second hand or from an online auction.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

URL of article: http://www.labmice.net/articles/BIOS_hack.htm


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

That nice Hex...Giving a hacker the tools he needed


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

Thought it might help the dude who's locked out. He should try the back door passwords and see if any of them work.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Come on Man didn't you read his posts ? His brother won't let him on to his pc and he wants to hack it...Would you like that happening to you..???


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

Like what happening to me? Being locked out of my computer by my brother? No. That's why I posted this reply for him, so he can try these methods to gain access to the computer when ever he likes.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Of course, any procedure that resets the password leaves evidence that it has happened, since you don't know the original password. I suspect that a couple of times of this happening will result in more severe measures by the owner of the PC, like bodily harm.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

lol, perhaps. But then he could always tell his parents.


----------



## PsYk02 (Sep 6, 2003)

never mind that then i guess ill just change the password when he accidently leaves it logged on, he might get mad but i will tell the nnew one to him.


----------



## PsYk02 (Sep 6, 2003)

also how do i get an avatar on?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PsYk02:_
> *never mind that then i guess ill just change the password when he accidently leaves it logged on, he might get mad but i will tell the nnew one to him. *


 No don't. Don't you want a turn to control him and get revenge for what he's done?


----------



## XbrvhrtX (Jul 16, 2002)

HE never fails to surprise me!!!


----------



## PsYk02 (Sep 6, 2003)

besides im 14, i know comps but not well enuff to do THAT, while serios body harm will come from my 19 year old bro.


----------

